# Looking for ATV input!



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I don't want to know which brand is best, because that's like asking which is the best bow. 

But, I do want to know what features or design qualities are important and I should look for, and what I should avoid.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shaft drive and selectable 2wd/4wd. If it's full time 4wd it can be difficult to manuver in tight places.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would agree with Steve and add, liquid cooled and electric start with kick start too. Some, at least in the past had electric start with no backup like kick start and if the battery went dead you were out of luck. Had a Big Bear like that.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thanks for the help, so far I have asked for everything mentioned except for the manual start. I'm glad I asked or I would have overlooked that.

One company is offering either a plow or a winch, free. They say that this particular machine would have no problem plowing, however, what do you all think would have more true value?


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

I was just about ready to say a winch or a plow, but ya beat me to it. Chooseing between the 2 depends on what you have. Do you pay to have your driveway plowed? Or do you have a snow blower or a tracker with a plow? If you pay to have it done I would go with the plow. But if you have something to do your driveway already go with the winch. 

80

Another thing you might want to do is look them both up and see wich one has a higher price value in case you want both. Get the expense one free, buy the cheaper one later.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

well, I think I've got it narrowed down to a Polaris Sportsman 400. My next question is, is the 400 enough power? It' really a 425cc and the next step up is the 500 but there is a about 700.00 difference in price. That seems like a lot for 75cc's. I don't plan on racing or pulling stumps but, I do plan on using it for some food plot work. What do you all think. The next step is convincing the wife that I really need this. I'll take tips here as well!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Nailer~ 400 should be plenty, I have been using (borrowing) one for about 4 years now. Having said that, I am picking up my new 500 sportsmen today, besides food plots and heavy trail work, I am also building on to our log cabin this fall and have about 100 16-20' cedar loggs to drag around and like the extra power. See ya on the trails.

Neal


----------

